# Nettoyage plastique Imac tournesol ?



## gad1962 (28 Septembre 2007)

Salut à tous,

l'un d'entre vous aurait-il un tuyau sur le produit à utiliser pour nettoyer un Imac tournesol afin de lui rendre sa couleur blanche "immaculée"

Merci


----------



## JPTK (28 Septembre 2007)

Tiens ça me fait plaisir :


----------



## gad1962 (28 Septembre 2007)

Mdr !!!


----------



## JPTK (28 Septembre 2007)

Bon plus s&#233;rieusement, pour avoir d&#233;j&#224; nettoy&#233; mon powermac jaunis par la fum&#233;e de tabac, j'avais d&#233;mont&#233; la coque en plastique et l'avais tout simplement lav&#233; &#224; l'eau chaude  avec du produit vaisselle pour lui rendre sa couleur d'origine.


----------



## gad1962 (29 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour le tuyau


----------



## Invité (29 Septembre 2007)

J'ai acheté il y a peu une bombe de mousse nettoyante pour écran et clavier.
Très efficace aussi pour rendre le blanc plus blanc que blanc !


----------



## CBi (29 Septembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bon plus sérieusement, pour avoir déjà nettoyé mon powermac jaunis par la fumée de tabac, j'avais démonté la coque en plastique et l'avais tout simplement lavé à l'eau chaude  avec du produit vaisselle pour lui rendre sa couleur d'origine.



Pour les touches du clavier Apple Pro, pareil = liquide vaisselle et un peu de brossage dentifrice ont fait des merveilles.

La manoeuvre est un peu plus délicate pour la "demi-boule" du iMac tournesol car sauf à tout démonter (galère) il faut laver alors que l'électronique est toujours en dessous... Gare aux fuites !  

Mais pourquoi donc Apple n'a-t-il pas convervé le plastique du ibook palourde SE, certes moins velouté au toucher, mais qui reste blanc de blanc après 7 ans d'usage ?


----------



## gad1962 (29 Septembre 2007)

Tu as la marque &#233;ventuellement ?

Merci


----------



## Invité (30 Septembre 2007)

EP pro
Groupe MAJUSCULE
Réf : MDS 55998


----------



## gad1962 (30 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour la précision


----------

